# Caledonia, MI - 2011 John Deere X729



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

2011 John Deere X729

-Cab
-Heat
-54" Quick Attach blower
-54" Quick Attach Blade
-8' SwingWing
-Custom Controls
-Gas
-All Wheel Steer
-27hp Kawasaki gas
-4 wheel drive
-LED Lights
-Sound Off Pinnacle Lightbar
-AM/FM stereo radio w/ aux input
-Runs & Operates awesome
-1185 Hours
-Factory 3 Point parts may still be available (no promises)
-$13,500.00 or your BEST offer.

ATTACH=full]183325[/ATTACH]


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

$13,500.00 or your BEST offer.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*NOW $13,000.00 or your BEST offer.*​


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

NOW $13,000.00 or your BEST offer.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

nice looking JD


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Is this still available?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

TheXpress2002 said:


> Is this still available?


Still available.


----------



## bazjeepers (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice setup ... too bad MI is too far from NJ


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Happy New Year!

*$10,500.00*​


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Probably more reliable then the snowrators out there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

DeVries said:


> Probably more reliable then the snowrators out there.


Lol...and ouch.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

*SOLD*

Thank you.


----------

